# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  What you kinda gun you packin'?

## OPTIDONN

For all you fire arm owners out there what kind of heat you packin'? I just came back from a tour of a local military museum dedicated to the 1st division. In the back we got to see all sorts of artifacts including the French Chauchat (the worst gun EVER made) a Lewis and some WWII German MG34, MG40 and MG42. My wife and I are planning on movin' to Kentucky and guess whats held there twice a year? The Knob Creek Shootout! As seen on Mail Call! and you get to shoot some of these very weapons! Can't wait! So do any Optiboarders have any of these collectors weapons or have had any experience with them? Now that I know that rbaker's plane is in perfect flying condition I'll expect him to stop in for a visit and head on down to the Knob Creek Shoot Out. He can pick up Ziggy and Fezz on the way! Since I know they would enjoy it!:cheers:

----------


## Fezz

OPTIDONN-

What kinda gun I'm packing depends on the day,  the activities, my mood, and my dress. 

I am a black powder shooting MOFO! Give me some Goex and some flint and look out!!!! I LOVE shooting blackpowder. I have rifles and pistols that spit out the choking white smoke!

If you are wondering about what I actually carry on my person, well that depends.

If you, Harry, theDude, Ziggy, Lensgrinder and I decide to have an education conference at the Fezz Estate in Northwestern PA,  I will pack something much different than if Harry and I are trying to drum up support again in Philadelphia. I thank the Founding Fathers of this great nation for having the foresight, vision, conviction and determination to develop the Second Amendment. Luckily, Pennsylvania is a carry friendly state and I have the the opportunity to carry a firearm in the state. I HAVE THREE CARRY WEAPONS THAT I DEPEND MY FAMILIES AND MY LIFE ON DAILY!!!

S&W 642 .38 SPECIAL
GLOCK #30 .45 Auto
North American Arms .22 Magnum

Lets just say...._I'M COCKED, LOCKED AND READY TO ROCK!!!!!!!!!!_

----------


## Fezz

PS. I am a STRONG supporter of the NRA. I am a life member and have also given the gift of Life Membership to my Daughter. Many have fought and died fighting for our rights and freedoms. I am grateful for all that they have giving so that I can enjoy the life and freedoms that WE all enjoy!



:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## HarryChiling

My wife is a quaker and if you know anything about quakers you know that they don't believe in violence.  Now let me also tell you I grew up running the streets around DC, so I love guns.  Ever since Bush has been in office my wife has been thinking about us getting a gun in the house, untill then I am a blade slingin cat.  And believe me you don't want to get in a knife figt with me, I'll cut ya.:bbg:

----------


## chip anderson

Don't usually pack one unless somthing or someone needs killin.
Seem to have 2 410's, 1 38, 5 22pistols, 4 22 rifles, 2 '06's, 2 20 ga, 
2 12 ga., 1 50 cal. stainless steel muzzel loader,  and that's all I can remember that are in workin order unless you like a few old damascus barrel antiques.  Used to have a 10ga.mag, double but traded for a microscope.  And I guess I didn't mention my bedside 6" Ruger 357.

I suppose I can expect a visit by ATF or Homeland Security, or the FBI now for having an "arsenal."

In truth, I don't guess I have fired any of them in 5 years or so.

Chip :Rolleyes:

----------


## OPTIDONN

OK Harry can throw knives while were all bustin' caps!:D

----------


## chip anderson

Harry:  
One thing we learn early in the South, "Never take a knife to a gun fight."
Be careful Harry.

Chip

----------


## MarcE

I pack a Daisy 0.177 cal. semi-auto pistol.  Made of plastic to look like a Ruger (I think).

----------


## OPTIDONN

> Harry: 
> One thing we learn early in the South, "Never take a knife to a gun fight."
> Be careful Harry.
> 
> Chip


I think thats a Chicago thing! Ever see the Untouchables?;)

----------


## OPTIDONN

> I pack a Daisy 0.177 cal. semi-auto pistol. Made of plastic to look like a Ruger (I think).


Nice! I had one like that but I dropped it and it broke :cry:

----------


## HarryChiling

> Harry: 
> One thing we learn early in the South, "Never take a knife to a gun fight."
> Be careful Harry.
> 
> Chip


Chip:
One thing we learn early in the hood is "Never willingly parade into a gun fight", I have been in plenty of nife fights and a few shoot outs and believe me it wasn't fun ad I wasn't looking for trouble.

----------


## SarahMP584

Born and raised in the south, I learned to respect and safely fire a gun. Now I live in crazy CA with my Air Force husband, and you cant own anything good :(
We just have a High point 9mm at home. 

I have always admired my grampaw's gun collection, which will be mine one day. He has a beautiful Pearl handled rueger .45 that I have always loved.

----------


## Pete Hanlin

.22 Ruger pistol
.243 Winchester
.35 Marlin Special
12 Gauge Savage bolt action
.50 Caliber Flintlock

The only one I'd try using for self-defense (should that unfortunate occasion ever arise) would be the 12 gauge loaded with buckshot.  As I've taught my wife, "Just point in the general direction of the thing you want to go away, and pull the trigger!"

----------


## Roy R. Ferguson

In the past few years I have acquired a gun safe full of various firearms.  My favorite to blast cans with is a Thompson M1A1.  A few years ago I sold a Lewis Gun to raise money for an airplane.  I still miss that one.  There's a also Sterling, MP5, and MP5SD tucked in the safe.  My carry gun is determined by what I'm wearing, where I'm going, and my activities at the point of arrival.  My wife qualified for her concealed carry permit using a suppressed Ruger .22.  The range officers loved that one!

Roy R. Ferguson

----------


## Fezz

> OK Harry can throw knives while were all bustin' caps!:D


As part of my blackpowder shenanigans, I throw tomahawk and knife for competition. 

Ahhh, nothing better than a day of smoking some Kinnick-Kinnick, shooting some muzzlestuffers, and splitting playing cards with your 'hawk and knife.
And maybe a fine ale (or 7) to end the day.

PS. You should see me all decked out in my Mountain Man getup. Leather pants with fringes, possibles bag, flint pistol and 'hawk stuffed in the belt, coyote hat, puffing on the antler pipe......oh yeah baby! 

Makes fine drinking attire as well! *;^)*


:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> As part of my blackpowder shenanigans, I throw tomahawk and knife for competition. 
> 
> Ahhh, nothing better than a day of smoking some Kinnick-Kinnick, shooting some muzzlestuffers, and splitting playing cards with your 'hawk and knife.
> And maybe a fine ale (or 7) to end the day.
> 
> PS. You should see me all decked out in my Mountain Man getup. Leather pants with fringes, possibles bag, flint pistol and 'hawk stuffed in the belt, coyote hat, puffing on the antler pipe......oh yeah baby! 
> 
> Makes fine drinking attire as well! *;^)*
> 
> ...


Now you just have to move to Morgantown! :D:D:D

----------


## Fezz

> Now you just have to move to Morgantown! :D:D:D


 
Morgantown? Morgantown, PA is a smooth 20 minute drive from me. Where are you talking about?

----------


## k12311997

> I pack a Daisy 0.177 cal. semi-auto pistol. Made of plastic to look like a Ruger (I think).


 
that beats mine.  squirt gun bright orange but it does have like a half gallon "cartridge"

----------


## spazz

2- 9mm (Taurus, Glock)
1- .380 (my wife's)
3 deer rifles (7mm, 30-30, .308)
armalite .223
2- .22 rifles
1- .22 pistol
.177 pellet rifle (for the crows in the garden!)  :bbg:

----------


## ziggy

> In the past few years I have acquired a gun safe full of various firearms. My favorite to blast cans with is a Thompson M1A1. A few years ago I sold a Lewis Gun to raise money for an airplane. I still miss that one. There's a also Sterling, MP5, and MP5SD tucked in the safe. My carry gun is determined by what I'm wearing, where I'm going, and my activities at the point of arrival. My wife qualified for her concealed carry permit using a suppressed Ruger .22. The range officers loved that one!
> 
> Roy R. Ferguson


When I first seen this topic I thought of you Roy. There was a photo of you in some optical pub about 8-10 years ago sitting on the front porch of your house holding that TOMMY. Funny pic and even better article. As for the Knob Creek thing, I've been there a couple of times, better bring your ear plugs! From what I understand they have a bunch more heavy armaments such as TOW's, Tanks, RPG's etc. Could be a good place for an ATO meeting.:bbg:

----------


## For-Life

pfft

Who needs those when you have these guns :flexes indicating that he considers his arms to be guns:

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Morgantown? Morgantown, PA is a smooth 20 minute drive from me. Where are you talking about?


Why, Morgantown, WV of course. You sound like you look just like our WVU mascot, even down to the muzzleloader. Of course, he has to get special permission to use his rifle at games now.:(
http://alumni.wvu.edu/traditions/mountaineer_mascot/

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> 2- 9mm (Taurus, Glock)
> 1- .380 (my wife's)
> 3 deer rifles (7mm, 30-30, .308)
> armalite .223
> 2- .22 rifles
> 1- .22 pistol
> .177 pellet rifle (for the crows in the garden!)  :bbg:


I don't have any firearms anymore, they got stolen and I never replaced them. But I still have my trusty old Sheridan Arms 5mm pellet rifle. Also good for crows and even a groundhog that dared to eat my wife's broccoli. Just get the hunting ammo (not target) and super-glue a .177 bb into the rear of the pellet and you have a pretty solid projectile that will penetrate fully a pine 1X2.

----------


## HarryChiling

> PS. You should see me all decked out in my Mountain Man getup. Leather pants with fringes, possibles bag, flint pistol and 'hawk stuffed in the belt, coyote hat, puffing on the antler pipe......oh yeah baby!


And at night if you listen carefully you can hear him yelling into the night, "SHOOOOOWEEEEE, squel like a pig buoy". :bbg:

----------


## EyeManFla

Hunting:

Mossburg 835 Turkey (10g. Mag) ( for Pa and W.Va)with interchangable slug barrel (for Jersey and Maryland)
Marlin .45 lever action (Pa deer)
.45 Colt 1911 (yes, a real 1911)-just incase ( Pa side arm)
CVA Hawkin .50 cal Muzzleloader Where ever there is a Black Powder season)

Larger Game:

.38 Special S&W (love that revolver)
.25 cal S&W semi (nice under the seat gun)

Harry, when I lived in and around DC for 20 years, everyone I knew carried. DC may have the toughest gun laws in the country, but as an old friend of mine who was a Sgt. on the D.C. Police use to say" I'd rather deal with the 12 in the box than the 6 carrying it"!

----------


## OPTIDONN

You have a 1911?! That's awsome! Always wanted to fire one of them.

----------


## shanbaum

You guys seem like such a fun bunch, you'll probably enjoy this:

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1765295

----------


## Fezz

Even more fun="rolling your own"!

I reload for a few of my weapons:

44 Magnum
38 Special
30-30
30-06


Gunpowder and lead in the morning-Breakfast of champions!!!!


:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## KStraker

I have a 30/30, 12 ga pump, 12 ga dbl barrel, 20 ga lever action, 22 lever action, 22lr semi auto. For carry, I just sling the 30/30 over my shoulder. :D

----------


## EyeManFla

> You guys seem like such a fun bunch, you'll probably enjoy this:
> 
> http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1765295


I like it!:bbg:

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> I don't have any firearms anymore, they got stolen and I never replaced them. But I still have my trusty old Sheridan Arms 5mm pellet rifle. Also good for crows and even a groundhog that dared to eat my wife's broccoli. Just get the hunting ammo (not target) and super-glue a .177 bb into the rear of the pellet and you have a pretty solid projectile that will penetrate fully a pine 1X2.


Yeah, the ones I had stolen were a Mauser bolt action that my dad brought back from WWII that fired .30-06 rounds just fine.That was the deer rifle. Also had a Remington .22 semi-auto with 4X scope and a .22 Colt revolver. The .22s were taken from my grandfather when he had "senility" now known as Alzheimers. He had heard the rifle and pistol plotting against him so he took the rifle out into the yard and shot it with the pistol. That sure shut it up! He put a small hole on one side of the stock and a big hole on the other side.
:bbg:
I have real trouble using peep sights due to my Rx so I have to use a scope. My dad hated scopes because he didn't need one. I talked to a friend of mine a long time ago who was at the range when dad's Coast Guard unit came up with their spankin' new AR-15s. They brought them up to sight them in. Dad took one out of the box, loaded it and fired off six shots. My buddy said they were all in a quarter sized hole.Not too bad for out of the box, but he was a very good shot.
I'll have to tell y'all about his boar hunt at his brother's ranch in California sometime.:)

----------


## harry a saake

1911A1, customized, 150 grain, full jacket flat nosed hollow points, loaded with 8 grains of unique and large pistol primer

----------


## rep

Colt_Python0001.jpg

Colt_SAA_3g_casea.jpg

Guns I would like to own before I die. 

Permit to carry 
Glock 19 9mm, Back Up S&W 32

Game Guns
Dove 16 G Pump
Quail 16 G Double
Deer Martin 35 Scoped

Plunking, Rem 22 Auto Rifle, Unknown German 22 auto Rifle- won at a DU banquet. 

It's a southern thing. Cold dead hands -and so forth.

Rep

----------


## Fezz

> 1911A1, customized, 150 grain, full jacket flat nosed hollow points, loaded with 8 grains of unique and large pistol primer



So, do you bow down to the Blue, Green or Red reloading mantras?

----------


## Johns

I thought I had a few weapons, but not after reading about you arsenals!

I've got...

-A Ruger 100 year aniversary Ruger 22mm that I traded for a discontinued Autoflex w/sv poly lenses.

-A 38. that my brother in law gave me before he went to jail.  (He's out now, and practicing medicine - legally!)

-My grandfather's 16 gauge shotgun w/ a nice duck hunting scene etched on it.

-My son's Red Ryder BB gun that couldn't make a squirrel flinch.

-Three Ford Windstars, although I've never actually hit anyone with them.

----------


## Uncle Fester

Chip especially I think  will get a kick out of this!


> including the French Chauchat (the worst gun EVER made)


During the Civil War J.P. Morgan bought 5,000 rifles for $3.50 and sold them for $22.00. Only problem was the chamber was susceptible to exploding and "shooting" the thumb off the soldier firing it :Eek:  

A Congressional hearing found him not liable. It seems the contract never stated they had to work:drop:

Don't own a pistol or rifle now but in my youth I have fired a Dragon Missle (0352) and a 106mm recoiless rifle (0351) so I hearby claim until some swab jockey gunner comes along to have shot the biggest and longest gun:D


Source- A People's History of the United States by Howard Zinn (an excellent book IMO).

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> .22 Ruger pistol
> .243 Winchester
> .35 Marlin Special
> 12 Gauge Savage bolt action
> .50 Caliber Flintlock
> 
> The only one I'd try using for self-defense (should that unfortunate occasion ever arise) would be the 12 gauge loaded with buckshot. As I've taught my wife, "Just point in the general direction of the thing you want to go away, and pull the trigger!"


Pete:

You still need an aimed shot. The spread is only six inches or so at twenty feet, increasing to one to two feet out at fifty feet. Great stopping power though, and the reason I'm considering one for home defense. I might use birdshot instead of double or triple buck because our neighbor's house is so close. 

Presently using a S&W model 19 with the shorter three inch barrel, loaded with .38+P 80 grain Glaser safety slugs, with .357 mag 125 grain JHPs in the speed loader.

----------


## rbaker

"Those who hammer their guns into plows will plow for those who do not."  ~ Thomas Jefferson 


FIREARMS REFRESHER COURSE 

1.  An armed man is a citizen.  An unarmed man is a subject. 

2.  A gun in the hand is better than a cop on the phone. 

3.  Colt:  The original point and click interface. 

4.  Gun control is not about guns; it's about control. 

5.  If guns are outlawed, can we use swords? 

6.  If guns cause crime, then pencils cause misspelled words. 

7.  Free men do not ask permission to bear arms. 

8.  If you don't know your rights, you don't have any. 

9.  Those who trade liberty for security have neither. 

10.  The United States Constitution (c)1791.  All Rights Reserved. 

11.  What part of "shall not be infringed" do you not understand? 

12.  The Second Amendment is in place in case the politicians ignore the others. 

13.  64,999,987 firearms owners killed no one yesterday. 

14.  Guns only have two enemies; rust and politicians. 

15.  Know guns, know peace, know safety.  No guns, no peace, no safety. 

16.  You don't shoot to kill; you shoot to stay alive. 

17.  911:  Government sponsored Dial-a-Prayer. 

18.  Assault is a behavior, not a device. 

19.  Criminals love gun control; it makes their jobs safer. 

20.  If guns cause crime, then matches cause arson. 

21.  Only a government that is afraid of its citizens tries to control them. 

22.  You have only the rights you are willing to fight for. 

23.  Enforce the gun control laws we ALREADY have; don't make more. 

24.  When you remove the people's right to bear arms, you create slaves. 

25.  The American Revolution would never have happened with gun control. 


"In Accordance With The Prophecy." "Calling an illegal alien an "undocumented immigrant" is like  calling a drug dealer an "unlicensed pharmacist

----------

